# Polished Bliss: Black 997 Turbo...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

This was a detail done at the end of last week which was originally meant to be on an Audi S3 in over Thurs and Fri but they had to cancel so fortunately we were able to bring this 911 forward a bit and we had it untill Sun evening if it was required 

The pictures taken for this write up are a mixture of some from my camera and some from Rich's new one.

So, after collecting the car from the customer's house on Wednesday evening this was how it looked on a sunny Thursday morning:










The car has only covered 2,000 miles so there was little in the way of dirt:



















First step was to give the car a good pre-rinse @ 50 degrees:










I then foamed with Hyperwash and left it to dwell for 5 mins...










...then rinsed off at high pressure:










The wheels were very clean to begin with - mainly down to the Ceramic Brakes fitted to this one. We have one other 911 on a contract with these brakes and it's amazing just how little dust they produce. I think they should be standard on all cars  

I sprayed the alloys with Menzerna 7.5 and left for 30 seconds:










I cleaned the faces with a MF mitt and then used one of our wheel brushes for the inner rim:










After a quick rinse, i sprayed Tardis into the inner rims to remove the tar spots:










I was quite surprised just how much was already there considering the low mileage of the car:










There was some on the calipers too:










I used the wheel brush again to remove the tar, you can see the tardis doing it job by the colour of the water running out the spokes!










Next up were the arches - these were sprayed with Megs Superdegreaser:










Then agitated with a brush:










Another rinse followed before i re-foamed the car and washed with the 2BM and Shampoo Plus:










All the shuts were washed with the lambswool mitt too as they were hardly dirty.

This was followed with Tardis being sprayed on the lower half of the car and left for a few mins before being wiped off with a work towel, including the inner lips of the arches:










I then gave the car one more rinse and then put it inside for claying.

Meguiars Mild Detailing Clay was used with plain water for lube:



















One last rinse followed:










I then used a watering can to sheet the water off the paintwork to speed up the drying process a little bit:










I then annoyed all the people in the nearby offices with the leaf blower for 5 minutes  :










Total wash time: *5 hours*.

Now inside and taped up, i started to take paint readings:










The car averaged 90-110 microns with no signs of any re-sprayed panels.

Defect wise it was how you would expect a Porsche with 2K on the clock, just light swirling but this was hard to pick out on the camera, however i managed to get a pic of the RIDS that were present on most panels:










There were also buffer trails on the lights:










There were quite a few holograms and trails which more than likely came from when the car was on the production line (apologies for the blurry pics):



















Onto the polishing:

I did a test section on the bonnet with Menz 106FF and a blue 3M finishing pad. This achieved the desired results but shock horror the polish didnt work 100% and the pad was "grabbing" at the paint and causing it to heat up almost instantly - a sure sign of yet another Porsche with sticky paint!

I thought about continuing with the rotary but to be honest, i couldnt be bothered fighting with it over all the curves of the 911 and risking getting the panels dangerously hot, not to mention that the pad was spitting out little balls of polish everywhere:










Knowing that the PC or G220 would easily correct the defects in the paint without giving me any major problems i swapped over to D/A, this time using one of the old school polishes - Menz US IP:










This worked perfectly (admittedly it dusted a fair bit) and @ speed 5 with a Megs polishing pad removed all the defects, although some sections needed 2 hits where they were slightly worse:










I stopped machining at 7:30pm.

*Friday - Day 2*:

I'd got on relatively well on the first day with the polishing and got a good bit done, so the morning of day 2 was spent finishing off the 1st stage of correction.

The 2nd stage was done using Menzerna Po85RD and Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish with a Megs finishing pad @ Speed 5:










The reason i used GEP was that we find it helps making the Menz polishes slightly easier to buff off when working with sticky paints, so therefore reduces the chances of inflicting any marring 










I stopped work at 5pm sharp as i'd decided i'd rather finish the car on Saturday instead of working a late Friday!

So, *Saturday -Day 3*

Luckily Rich had decided to lend a hand today  So whilst i finished the machine polishing he set about detailing the interior.

Below are the products used:










And when finished, looked like this:



















Meanwhile, i'd finished the machining (Total MP time = 14 hours-ish) and had got rid of all the dust and gave the car a wipe down with Menzerna Top Inspection to reveal the true finish of the paintwork and leaving it nice and clean for the LSP:



















I then applied Vintage to the whole car and then went back round and buffed it off straight away as it was a particularly warm day and this ensured the wax buffed off with ease.

Rich also did the tailpipes. Whilst they dont look too bad he actually had to use a Dremel on a few bits along with the metal polishes to get them 100%:

*Before*:










*After*:










I gave the engine a wipe down with APC and then dressed with Aerospace 303:










It would appear neither of us took any pics of the engine after but it was only a bit dusty before so not much to show to be honest!

The wheels were sealed (all the way through to the backs too) with PB Wheel Sealant, Arches were dressed with Megs ASD and the tyres were dressed with Blackfire Tyre Gel.

A final wipe down with Field Glaze followed to ensure there were no wax smears or holograms and we then got out the cameras for the after pics - Enjoy 





















































































































































































The 911 is now signed up to a maintainance plan and we also have another one of the customer's toys to do the full works on shortly - watch this space 

Thanks for looking!

Clark


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Fantastic Work, looks awesome.

Interesting how you prefer the G220 without the Handle, as a Makita user I would expect you to have used it with the handle?


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow, my favourite car in my favourite colour at my favourite detailing company! Nice to see Rich's camera get an outing, the better depth of field in some of the shots increase the professional look! Nice one.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

stunning as usual Clark the car aint to shabby either

i noticed you dont have the handle on the megs machine do you prefer it without the handle as i do or just easier without for that particular part of the car?


----------



## nimburs (Apr 26, 2007)

stunning work not having much luck lately with porsche paints are you. Amazing reflections.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Fantastic Work, looks awesome.
> 
> Interesting how you prefer the G220 without the Handle, as a Makita user I would expect you to have used it with the handle?


The D/A and rotary are totally different in the way you operate them though...I just find that more often than not you have to remove the handle at some point as it gets in the way of things, so i just leave it off 



silver bmw z3 said:


> Wow, my favourite car in my favourite colour at my favourite detailing company! Nice to see Rich's camera get an outing, the better depth of field in some of the shots increase the professional look! Nice one.


I'm thinking Rich either has to A) take all the pics from now on as his camera is in a different league to my crappy little compact one or B) Teach me how to use his new one!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

divinedetail said:


> stunning work not having much luck lately with porsche paints are you. Amazing reflections.


I'm at the point where it doesnt even bother me now, i just get on with it! It's a bit annoying though as Porsches used to be my favourite cars to detail but the paint issues takes some of the enjoyment out of it.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Well done Clark, great work as ever.

This sticky paint problem on Porsches really is a nightmare


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

As usual..... :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

another outstanding work there Clark :thumb::thumb:

simply awesome!


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Top notch as usual Clark... between you and OffYouMarks theres been some good posts tonight! :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

glyn waxmaster said:


> Well done Clark, great work as ever.
> 
> This sticky paint problem on Porsches really is a nightmare


Sure is mate!

However (and i'm sure you'll agree) it's now one of those things i now look at as a positive - it's one more aspect to detailing i can now overcome without comprimising in the final finish


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Excellent work from the PB team again, great finish!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Your a detailing genius mate :argie:

Another cracking job, as always!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice work there Clark (as always)

PS you need to update your signature - you've sold your Leon!!!


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

Oustanding job as usual Clark.:thumb::thumb: Two questions? Could you please post a detail write up every day? And the second, Do you by any chance play for the L.A Galaxy soccer club?

Just kidding Clark


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Very nice indeed Clark!!!!! excellent as always! How do u rate the Raceglaze leather treatment?


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

I really do admire your attention to detail and strive for perfection:thumb: Once again beautiful job on a beautiful machine!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Fantastic work there clark. Can you tell me which bits rich used on the dremel?


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow, that is awesome detailing, 5 hours to wash the car ! :doublesho

Great work :thumb:


----------



## BNR32 (Feb 1, 2008)

Good job there mate! Those ceramics hardly give any dust off :driver:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Stunning as usual there Clark 

Great write-up and pictures as always.


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

the porsche wasnt in a bad state i guess, but the results were an inmspiration as always:thumb:

brilliant work guys!


one thing i missed was, did you polish the alloys first and then apply PB WS?


rgds hus.


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

deadly work :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Altered Carbon (Apr 17, 2007)

Cracking work Clark - love the finish in the afters pics. And a 997 Turbo


----------



## CHAOS (Feb 24, 2008)

nice work mate, surprising amount of tar on those wheels for only 2k


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice, great work & write up, as usual.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

As always - excellent work. And, while the sticky paint is annoying, your post just serves to show exactly what a DA is capable of in the right hands - a superb finish which in real world terms is a match for the rotary. Very well done indeed.


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Totally mint!!!! Just do me a favour and open a unit here on the South Coast...please please please:wave::thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> Very nice indeed Clark!!!!! excellent as always! How do u rate the Raceglaze leather treatment?


It's very very good - it shall be in the store shortly as we've used it a good few times now and been impressed 



1996a6v6 said:


> Wow, that is awesome detailing, 5 hours to wash the car ! :doublesho
> 
> Great work :thumb:


It's all in the preperation - i cant see how you can do all the wash process in much less time to be honest.... 



hus55 said:


> the porsche wasnt in a bad state i guess, but the results were an inmspiration as always:thumb:
> 
> brilliant work guys!
> 
> ...


No, just straight to the sealant, the wheels didnt need polished at all :thumb:



Markyt001 said:


> Totally mint!!!! Just do me a favour and open a unit here on the South Coast...please please please:wave::thumb:


Can't ever see that happening i'm afraid mate! 

Cheers for the comments guys


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

Always love your details clark!


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Fantastic work Clark, can I ask though, what you meant by this,

" I did a test section on the bonnet with Menz 106FF and a blue 3M finishing pad. This achieved the desired results but shock horror the polish didnt work 100% and the pad was "grabbing" at the paint and causing it to heat up almost instantly - a sure sign of yet another Porsche with sticky paint! "

And how you can tell..?

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

joe_0_1 said:


> Fantastic work Clark, can I ask though, what you meant by this,
> 
> " I did a test section on the bonnet with Menz 106FF and a blue 3M finishing pad. This achieved the desired results but shock horror the polish didnt work 100% and the pad was "grabbing" at the paint and causing it to heat up almost instantly - a sure sign of yet another Porsche with sticky paint! "
> 
> ...


because i've had more than my fare shair of Porsches with sticky paint problems! :lol:

It's easy to spot because the rotary should glide over the panels and quite often you can do alot of it one handed, but with sticky paint the pad feels like its really taking hold of the paint with very little lubrication - mainly due to the heat build up and the polishes "clumping" and spitting out little "hale stones" as pictured in the write up.

If it's one of these troublesome paints then you will be able to tell within a matter of seconds as the polish just doesnt spread out anywhere near as nice as on "normal" paint.

It's only with the Rotary that you'll experience the worst of the problems, which is why i switched to D/A as you can still work with it with relative ease, i just prefer to use the Rotary as much as i can so it's obviously a bit annoying when i have to give in!

Is that what you meant?


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Well done!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Superb work there lads 

I may have to upgrade from my measley D80 to the D300, Dad will buy it off me lol.

Great pics Rich, really sharp and superb composition too.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah that's spot on Clark. Thanks alot


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

What can you say apart from stunning


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

Superb work, can I ask just one question.

Why do you use hyper wash to foam, and then use shampoo plus to wash?

Only reason I'm asking is I've just recieved a gallon of hyper wash from you guys, have I ordered the wrong shampoo?


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Hyper Wash is a foaming agent, designed to be used through foam guns. Shampoo Plus is a normal shampoo, designed to be used in a bucket. We always use them as intended, but you can use them differently if you wish. Shampoo Plus will foam through a foam gun, but you have to increase the mix ratio greatly, which will cost you more shampoo in the long run. Also, you can use HyperWash in buckets, but it's not as well lubricated and doesn't work as well as dedicated shampoos. Hope that helps to clarify the difference!


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

It does, and means I've bought the wrong shampoo :wall:


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

awesome car and an equally awesome write up mate. those after shots are stunning!

loving the close up tardis shots too!

Matt


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

great work as always.

Day 1 G220
Day 2 PC

Did yours break too? lol.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Love it. For only have a few miles in the clock he turnaround speaks for itself.

Top notch as normal

:thumb:


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Wonderful work, write up and car.

What a difference a decent camera makes - some really good photos


----------



## HJW (Feb 23, 2008)

Fantastic work there as usual!

Are you able to dry car completely with leaf blower? I'm going to buy one tomorrow and see what happens


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Serious said:


> great work as always.
> 
> Day 1 G220
> Day 2 PC
> ...


3rd one.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

HJW said:


> Fantastic work there as usual!
> 
> Are you able to dry car completely with leaf blower? I'm going to buy one tomorrow and see what happens


On a stripped car (as above), no only ~75% dry. On a detailed car with good coats of wax or sealant protection, then yes, about 99% dry. :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb job as usual, on a really stunning car!!:thumb:

Please keep these great write-ups coming.


----------



## jimmas (Jan 24, 2007)

Fantastic work as always clark, look forward to the next one :thumb:


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice work as ever. Really like doing Porsche's, find them generally a dream to do with the big curved panels. Just the sticky paint on the bonnet and tailgates(boxsters) of the newer ones spoil em'.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

superstars guys

that is stunning


----------



## shayne5301 (May 29, 2008)

Unbelievable work Clark.


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Fantastic work as usual Clark!!!!!

Beautiful finish.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Superb Clark, and Rich. I was actually surprised at the difference even on a nearly new motor with low miles, it looks as it should have done out of the showroom.

Not sure about the interior though, I like the caramel seats but not when the colour is extended to the carpets and lower dash but i am sure the likes it.


----------



## Macmini (Aug 9, 2007)

somehow i missed reading this write up  ! 
awesome clark - what a great looking car!


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

You forgot to add in the write up a rude interuption from me and my GF! Glad it came out well. Enjoy the other toy!


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Awesome pictures, top work on the 997:thumb:


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

5 hours to wash a car with only 2000kms on it? Is Rich paying you by the hour? Car looks stunning Clark! The amount of time you spend sure shows in the finished product. What kind of camera has Rich got now?


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Think he has a nikon D300.


----------



## ANDYSR1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Looking superb, this is my dream car


----------



## Mike03 (Jun 23, 2008)

Perfect work there !! Wouldnt expect anything else http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/thumb.gif
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

sorry if this is a stupid quistion but what is the little paddaling pool type thingy u put the car in whilst washing and why,?????


----------

